# WTB Quantum Speed Freak



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I stumbled upon the Speed Freak as they were being discontinued. I'd really like to buy one in a 50 series size, but would settle for a 40 (the red and black spinning reel). That's the "Xptia" not the SL or the Pti or the Cabos.

If you have one that you don't love, think is a crappy reel or like to buy a new reel every year...please shoot me a PM with an offer price and we can go from there.

Thank you!

P.S. - I'd even be interested in your AC40Ptia (the white w/red & black trim)😇


----------

